# mange



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Is mange killing varmints in ND? At least half the coyotes we shoot are mangy, and we haven't had fox for years, mange wiped them out. How long does mother nature take for mange to run its course? we have had it for 15 years and really bad the last 5 years.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont know how long it takes to run its course, but i know it is always somewhat around. As far as this year is considered, we've shot 6 out of 20 that had mange. By the way where are you located?


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

NW sodak


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

the last time i had heard was 7 years it took to run its course. but that was 10 years ago and we are still seeing some coyotes with mange. this year is better than last year I have only seen two coyotes with mange this year, and have been seeing lots of fox this year with no mange. I shot two fox this summer that had no tail.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The only mangy coyote I saw last year was near Minot. I tried to put it out of it's misery.

It seems to have ran it's course in the JClark Salyer NWR, you can see half a dozen coyotes a day out there.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i havn't seen or shot any fox or coyotes with mange this year...but i've talked to a few guys that have. seems this year hasn't been as bad as others. hopefully it's on the downslide now.

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've heard everything from 10 years to 20 years too never really running it's course just some years not as bad as others? Do we have any biologists around to answer? I think texas has had it for 20 years.


----------

